# oproepingsbrief in verband



## David

I would appreciate help on the following NL sentence, especially words noted. I think I am misreading other points as well. It is from a report written in Belgium.

*In het Museum genoteerd staat wat zich in een enveloppe "Reliques" bevindt op haar naam; daarin is sprake van enn identiteitskaart van 23 sept. 1941 evenals een oproepingsbrief in verband met haar identiteitskaart de dato 4 juli 1942 na 1941 dus.*

_In the Museum there is a record of what was found about her name in an envelope [marked] "Reliques" : therein are mentioned an identity card from Sept. 23, 1941, as well as an oproepings-letter in verband (joined to? stapled? clipped?) her ID card dated July 4, 1942 dus issued? in 1941._


----------



## Suehil

'in verband met...' here means something like 'on the subject of..' and '...dated July 4, 1942, so after 1941'


----------



## David

Meaning the document is _later_ than the 1941 ID card. Do you know what an oproepingsbrief would be?


----------



## floortje

An "oproepingsbrief " is a letter ordering you to come to somewhere. 

Just to make it a bit more clear let me give you an example:
If a guy would be called to active duty in the army he would receive an "oproepingsbrief". 

If I see the dates; maybe she was jewish and had to come and register?

regards,


----------



## David

Yes, she was summoned to register in 1942. Many thanks The last paragraph of the document, which I was able to read in NL:_

"De juffrouw [53 years old at the time, 17.5.44] die op dat moment pianoles aan het geven was, moest onmiddelijk stoppen, werd door de Duitsers naar buiten gebracht.... Ze wered op de vrachtwagen geduwd met bestemming de Dossinkazerne te Mechelen, waar ze dan op 31 juli 1944 op transport werd gezet naar de uitroeiingskampen (Oswiecim-Birkenau) in Polen."._


----------



## moldo

David said:


> I would appreciate help on the following NL sentence, especially words noted. I think I am misreading other points as well. It is from a report written in Belgium.
> 
> *In het Museum genoteerd staat wat zich in een enveloppe "Reliques" bevindt op haar naam; daarin is sprake van enn identiteitskaart van 23 sept. 1941 evenals een oproepingsbrief in verband met haar identiteitskaart de dato 4 juli 1942 na 1941 dus.*
> 
> _In the Museum there is a record of what was found_ _about her name_ _in an envelope [marked] "Reliques" : therein are mentioned an identity card from Sept. 23, 1941, as well as an oproepings-letter in verband (joined to? stapled? clipped?) her ID card dated July 4, 1942 dus issued? in 1941._


 
In the Museum is registered what was in the envelope "Reliques" on her name; therein is mentioned an identity card and an "oproepings"-letter related to her identitycard dated 4 July 1942, so after 1941.

I do not know a translation of "oproeping". The meaning was explained in an other reply.   
Something like "call" or "draft" (as for the army, but in this case it sadly was for the transport to Germany).
The meaning of "na 1941 dus" is to emphasize that this all happened after 1941, to get the right historic moment. It was not directly after the invasion in 1940, but later.


----------



## sound shift

"Oproepingsbrief" might translate as "summons to present herself to the authorities", I feel.


----------

